# Romanian/Hungarian/Hindi/Filipino: Have a nice day



## pikinet

Hello everybody, please can somebody translate for me " Have Very Nice Day " in Romunian, Hungarian, Indian and Filippine language ! I Know that i'm asking a lot (too much) but i will be very happy for any help !!!! It's Quiet Important to Me because i'm working on a luxury SHIP and i want to learn some basic phrases for the beggining !!!
Thanks to ALL in advance!
Have a Nice Time!

Primoz


----------



## panjandrum

pikinet said:
			
		

> Hello everybody. Please translate, "Have a very nice day," into Romanian, Hungarian, Indian and Philippino.
> I know that I am asking a lot (too much) but I will be grateful for any help.
> 
> This is important to me because I'm working on a luxury cruise ship and I want to learn some basic phrases for the beginning of the cruise.
> Thank you all in anticipation.
> Have a nice time!
> 
> Primoz


Good evening Pikinet.
As part of your education, I have tried to make some corrections to your original post 
Please take care.  Some of these will definitely not be correct.


----------



## pikinet

Thanks, as i said any help is welcome, everyday is something new to learn !

Have a nice evening!
Primož


----------



## mari.kit

hi everyone,

first, i'd like to make small corrections. When you refer to Philippine language its Filipino, but when you refer to the people, its Pilipino.

Ok, pikinet, "Have A Nice Day" may be "_Sana'y magkaroon ka ng magandang araw_" however, the literal meaning of this is, "_Hope you have a nice day_". This is not commonly used here.. instead we used "parting words" like "God bless or Take care"

I used to workas a front desk officer in one of the hotel here. So, when our guest checks-out and leave i'd say (in filipino/tagalog) "Maraming Salamat, Ingat po Kayo" or "Maraming Salamat po, Magandang Umaga/Hapon/Gabi"

Maraming  Salamat= Thank you very much
Ingat po kayo =Take care
Magandang Umaga/Hapon/Gabi= Good morning/afternoon/evening..

oohh, let me remind you that using "po" for us, means you have respect to the one whom you're speaking to.

hope this helps...;D
any clarification, feel free to ask...


----------



## ancsipancsi

Hi Primoz!
In Hungarian have a nice day: Kellemes napot! (you pronounce the s at the end of the word as sh in english)
So, kellemes napot!
Regards,
Ancsi


----------



## pikinet

Thank you very much and nice day from

Primoz


----------

